# Budget Airline May Charge Passengers to Use Toilet



## MrFSS (Feb 28, 2009)

Is a bathroom an optional extra when you're at 30,000 feet? Ryanair boss Michael O'Leary seems to think so — and says his no-frills airline might charge customers to use its aircrafts' toilets.

Full story is *HERE*.


----------



## jis (Feb 28, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Is a bathroom an optional extra when you're at 30,000 feet? Ryanair boss Michael O'Leary seems to think so — and says his no-frills airline might charge customers to use its aircrafts' toilets.
> Full story is *HERE*.


I wonder if some enterprising individual would start selling one of these plastic bottle with a tube attachment thing that astronauts wear in their spacesuits, as an accessory for use on such airlines. I can see some business opportunities here


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 28, 2009)

jis said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Is a bathroom an optional extra when you're at 30,000 feet? Ryanair boss Michael O'Leary seems to think so — and says his no-frills airline might charge customers to use its aircrafts' toilets.
> ...


Heck, just carry an old glass pickle jar. Keep it on your seat tray. That would set the airline brass straight. :blink:


----------



## mercedeslove (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/sfl...0,5129064.story


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 28, 2009)

yet another reason NOT to fly


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 28, 2009)

What a concept-paying to use the facilities. You are after all a captive audience, you can't go somewhere else.

I certainly wouldn't want to be there when someone is having to dig out cash for their small child to use the bathroom.

I think it may backfire on them if they actually put it into practice.


----------



## Neil_M (Mar 1, 2009)

sunchaser said:


> What a concept-paying to use the facilities. You are after all a captive audience, you can't go somewhere else.I certainly wouldn't want to be there when someone is having to dig out cash for their small child to use the bathroom.
> 
> I think it may backfire on them if they actually put it into practice.


That's just the way that particular operator chooses to work. You can get very very cheap fares if you book early enough, sometimes as low as 1 penny (plus taxes) but they make their money in other ways. Want to be first on the plane? Pay extra, want to use the check in at the airport?, pay extra, want a coffee or sandwich? pay extra, want to check bags?, pay extra.

That's the way they work, if the plane is cancelled then tough luck, no hotel just wait. I would never use them, but lots of other people do. There is a joke safety card doing the rounds over here that shows the oxygen mask with a coin slot and the emergency door with a credit card swipe...

Their level of customer service is very low at the moment, paying to use the toilet probably wouldn't cause them to lose custom.


----------



## Sealink (Mar 1, 2009)

This is typical media manipulation by Ryanair, it's something they do all the time.

O'Leary makes an outlandish statement, gains acres of press coverage, airline then judges the the response and then at a later date introduces it, the masses haven been pre-softened by a media who print everything the man says.

So at best, lots of free advertising (all publicity is good publicity, eh?); at worst, pay toilets on board for flights, the vast majority of which are no more than 90 minutes. (Although some, to the Canary Islands are much longer)


----------



## tp49 (Mar 1, 2009)

I hope they provide Haz-Mat suits and training for their crews along with the pay increase that goes with it because I forsee a lot of "clean ups on aisle 3" in their future.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 1, 2009)

Sealink said:


> This is typical media manipulation by Ryanair, it's something they do all the time.
> O'Leary makes an outlandish statement, gains acres of press coverage, airline then judges the the response and then at a later date introduces it, the masses haven been pre-softened by a media who print everything the man says.
> 
> So at best, lots of free advertising (all publicity is good publicity, eh?); at worst, pay toilets on board for flights, the vast majority of which are no more than 90 minutes. (Although some, to the Canary Islands are much longer)


90 minutes on the plane but you spend 3 hours at the airport just go though security.also don't foget that the plane can sit on the runway for hours in CA while its raining in BOS.


----------



## edding (Mar 1, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> yet another reason NOT to fly


" Yet another reason not to fly" RyanAir. Whether they implement this atrocity or not, let me simply state that my one roundtrip( Dublin - Stansted) on RyanAir was the single( actually double) worst airline experience I've had. Under almost no circumstances ( I never say never or I would be tempted) would I fly RyanAir again. If you're going to fly cheaply in the UK & EU I would strongly recommend EasyJet. RyanAir should be airline anathema.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 1, 2009)

edding said:


> KISS_ALIVE said:
> 
> 
> > yet another reason NOT to fly
> ...


yeah just read this little article on customer service.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RyanAir#Customer_service

quote from the link



> Ryanair has been criticised for many aspects of its customer service. The Economist newspaper wrote that Ryanair's "cavalier treatment of passengers" had given Ryanair "a deserved reputation for nastiness" and that the airline "has become a byword for appalling customer service ... and jeering rudeness towards anyone or anything that gets in its way


----------



## Sealink (Mar 2, 2009)

I've flown with them a lot recently, they are fine. Was late for the flight, got to the gate with moments to spare and they couldn't have been nicer.

There's Ryanair the Company, and don't get me wrong, their boss O'Leary is a nasty piece of work (his summary of an order for aircraft from Boeing was 'We raped them'), he publicly stated that he won't place any more new aircraft orders until Boeing and Airbus are 'on their knees' and also tried to start a bidding war by announcing that Ryanair might use Airbus next time (Airbus denied that any contact had taken place - and Ryanairs business model is based on one kind of aircraft - so that kind of backfired on Ryanair). Ryanair the Company routinely issue stinging criticisms of other companies charges, yet they charge EUR 5.00 per person, per sector if you pay by any kind of credit/debit card, (they get away with this by having one exception - the little used Visa Electron card).

And then there's Ryanair the Actual Airline that gets you from A to B, cheaply (my rule is never ever pay more than GBP £5 for a flight with Ryanair) and 9/10 on time, with the minimum of glamour or fuss or any semblance that what you are doing is in any way special.


----------



## Neil_M (Mar 2, 2009)

Sealink said:


> And then there's Ryanair the Actual Airline that gets you from A to B, cheaply (my rule is never ever pay more than GBP £5 for a flight with Ryanair) and 9/10 on time, with the minimum of glamour or fuss or any semblance that what you are doing is in any way special.


Think of it as Greyhound with wings!!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 2, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> Sealink said:
> 
> 
> > And then there's Ryanair the Actual Airline that gets you from A to B, cheaply (my rule is never ever pay more than GBP £5 for a flight with Ryanair) and 9/10 on time, with the minimum of glamour or fuss or any semblance that what you are doing is in any way special.
> ...


actually greyhound is better.


----------



## DET63 (May 13, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > Sealink said:
> ...


I don't think Greyhound makes you pay to use the john.

At least not yet.


----------

